

Ask HN: Would you give your parents a Chromebox? - stevewilhelm


======
27182818284
No, I think the iPad + optional Logitech keyboard-case is a better solution.
The price of a Chromebox is very wrong for what you get out of it. Even a
Nexus 7 I'd choose before a Chromebox.

